# Exercise



## little1

Hi there posted elsewhere too but quick question i am on injections just now due to be basted Monday all being well   but i do 3 classes a week 2 very high impact and 1 which is soley weights is this ok to do this? I forgot to ask the nurse when i was at the hospital for my inital appointment


----------



## Tuppence

To be honest, i would stop doing these now. it's going to do low impact exercise like walking but running or weights are not too good as they take away the blood from where you need to go to other parts of your body you are exercising. it's also better to relax and visualise your status rather than doing exercise. This is my personal opinion. Although if you're used to doing this exercise it's better to train down slowly and not abruptly. ie exercise like swimming and yoga are good for pre and post pregnancy. I currenty walk a lot, swim and play a lot of golf at the weekends. That's all i do. I used to run a lot but i gave that up about a month ago. i just started down /regging for my next cycle.
best of luck at Ninewells in Dundee. i'm from Edinburgh originally and a friend of mine is having TX there.

Tuppence xx


----------



## cuddles34

Hi, just posted on our other thread too    

Somebody else asked this same question on page 5 and although there weren't many replies everyone did advise to take things easy and no high impact exercise.  You'll just have to increase your bms to keep active


----------



## little1

thanks for this i already walk and golf so will just do more of this instead of the classes. Thanks for the goodluck message Tuppence


----------

